# Does anyone like the original Kindle cover?



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems fine to me.  I've shaken it with my Kindle in it and it doesn't seem like it will fall out and when it's closed with the elastic it seems well protected.  It's not the most beautiful thing in the world but it seems to function well and I'm a basic black kinda gal - until I get bored and want something in red, purple, blue green or sparkles.    Is there a cover with sparkles on it?


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I have my Kindle in the original cover and so does my daughter and dad.  I pulled the elastic band around to the lower right corner for a little extra stability.

Just a couple of months ago, I added a decalgirl skin (whimsical) and I think the combination with the original cover is great.  I really like the little padded section that goes over the screen.

When mine wears out (and it is looking like it will sooner rather than later) - then I will probably look into an Oberon or M-edge.  The lower left corner of my cover is looking pretty worn and the stitching is coming loose in a couple of the worn places - but then, I have had mine for over a year.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for your response, Susan.  Maybe I should start looking at skins but then Mr. KM might be embarrassed to use it.  Hey!  That may not be a bad idea.

Another question...

When you're reading do you fold back the front cover and secure it with the elastic?  At first I was afraid to "break in" the cover and didn't do this but walked in on Mr. KM using it just like that.  So I guess it's okay...


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

meh, it's not bad.  I keep it with the elastic over the bottom right corner of my K and it's pretty secure.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi KindleMom, 

I fold mine back and use the elastic to hold it. Seems to be holding up fine. Then again I've barely had my kindle a month and the amount I read it may get permanently stuck that way   but I do think they made it flexible enough so that it can be held this way.

Happy kindleing

theresam


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Another question...
> 
> When you're reading do you fold back the front cover and secure it with the elastic? At first I was afraid to "break in" the cover and didn't do this but walked in on Mr. KM using it just like that. So I guess it's okay...


Yes - I fold my cover back and leave it like that most of the time when it is out of my purse. My method for reading is to put my right index finger inside the folded back section and then use my right thumb to turn the pages. It is harder to write the description - but it is very comfortable to me. I leave the elastic band around the lower right corner all the time. When I close the cover to put it in my purse, I don't use the elastic, I just close it.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I've used the original cover for about 6 months and I've liked it just fine.  I just got an Oberon that I am very happy with and in which the Kindle seems more secure by comparison.  This is my 2nd Kindle, a replacement for my first that malfunctioned, and I liked the old cover that came with the first better than the one that came with the 2nd. So there seems to be some variability amongst the original covers.  I just kept the first original cover with the new one when I sent back the old one.  A caution for new owners:  there will be times when the little tab thingy will suddenly pop loose unannounced.  This happens to mine somewhat often enough to be very careful when transporting it.  I also used the elastic looped over the upper right corner to make it more secure and transported it in a closeable sleeve-type case.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the original cover. I have actually covered it with a more durable material to go with my skin (zen revisited).


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had no problems with the original cover and liked it just fine.  I now have the oberon world tree cover because of the beauty of it not because the original wasn't functional.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here as Cowgirl above 'cept I got Avenue of Trees Oberon cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What cowgirl said.  Tree of Life cover.

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I got rid of mine the day I got it.. I ordered the Medge the same day I ordered my Kindle.. I was glad I did.. it arrived before the Kindle but the black one hit the trash when I got my Kindle.. I have three of the Medge now but two of the Oberons which I love and then five from strangedog which I also find terrific but they are hard to obtain due to the schedule.  

Right now, for me the Oberon is fantastic.. gorgeous pieces of art.. add that to the skins of decalgirl and  well its unique and special!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had my kindle since May and I like the original cover just fine.
I did add a small velcro dot on the lower corner just to keep it a bit more secure.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the  original black cover it came in for everyday and the Oberon when I go out.  I Velcro the Kindle in the original black cover when it fell out.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I also am still using the original cover. But I do want a new blue cover, just haven't decided which one yet.
Bella does have a pretty little skin that makes her very easy on the eye to look at. Some of the guys here on the board seem to think we ladies think of our Kindles as "Barbie dolls" and we like to dress them up.

I have no problem with that..............  Yes I like to dress my Kindle up so she can be an individual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

I like my cover just fine.  I cant see spending $45.00-$75.00 for something I don't really need.  The cover I have serves it's purpose well enough.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the design for reading, it seems to have good places for my hands to hold or slide between. However not matter how well latched my Kindle is to the case, my Kindle falls out. My boyfriend's also falls out, much more often than mine. (He lays on his back and holds the Kindle above his head to read.) So they have both been Velcroed. The faux leather is starting to lose the top leather look layer in a couple of places, and the napped gray interior has some areas that are going bald. I think it had the potential to be a great case, but someone took too many shortcuts with the construction.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had my Kindle since late August and I've never had problems with the original cover. No velcro or any other "improvements" were needed for me. Guess I was lucky.   

I bought the Tree of Life as a Christmas present to myself. Already I've saved myself over $50 with free book downloads, so I figured it wasn't a big deal to splurge on a cover. "Olivia" and I are worth it.  

I'll keep the original cover as a back-up for when I need those extra millimeters to fit Olivia in a bag, but I love the look of my Oberon cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol not me vamp

I am an accessory girl.. I like many covers, skins, bags shoes you name it,,l depends on my mood and I like to coordinate my office stuff, the contents of my handbag.. everything coordinates (I don't do the matching thing too often except my laptop which matches the same color Burgundy leather bag has...

I didn't realize people really took note (I do this for me) until I was at a client meeting recently and a male client who hired me several months ago mentioned that he loved the fact that everytime I pulled out a notepad or folder everything seemed to go together (and depending on the meeting it was not always the same set) .. He then told me it was one of the reasons he hired me to handle his PR.. he noted I had an attention to detail right down to my pens when we interviewed.. so in my work (I own a public relations company) the "accessories" came in handy.. who knew! He is the reason I hope to stay in Oberon's for a while.. LOL


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the original cover. No Velcro, no alterations, no funny way of using the elastic to "hook" it in. Mine works exactly as intended. After hanging around here and Amazon since August, I've concluded that I am one of the lucky few; something's wrong with almost everyone else's cover.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> ...something's wrong with almost everyone else's cover.


I got one of the good ones too; works perfectly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My cover worked fine, but the Oberon is so preetttyyy!

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine was okay most of the time, but was horrible for reading in bed.  Every time I rolled over, it would decide to drop out, usually on my poor face.  People look at you funny when you explain that you have a puffy, bruised, split lip because your Kindle attacked you in bed.  I think they rated it right up there with "I walked into a door."   I almost went for the velcro, but by the time I was upset about it, my Oberon cover was on its way.  The original cover is tucked away for "just in case" since there wasn't anything terribly WRONG with it other than being so generic.

Katiekat


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I've certainly grown used to it at this point. The thing I've never gotten is how the video shows the elastic being used vertically which doesn't really hold it in as well as using it horizontally like I do.

I have to admit that I've grown more than tempted by some of the snazzy third party covers.

----------------
Listening to: Alla Rakha, Zakir Hussain - Teental Vilambit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I do kinda like the original cover, it does its job at protecting my kindle and I have had no issues of it falling out of the case.  What I don't like about it is that I wish it had more protection around the edges, I don't like the idea of the bottom and top getting scratched up in my bag or something by accident.  Which is one of the reasons I am going to get the Oberon cover when they reopen (hopefully with the Green Man style!). The Oberon covers are just my taste and I would rather give my money to artisans for a handmade item.  Original cover is nice, I just want something a little more to protect my investment.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Had my kindle since May and I like the original cover just fine.
> I did add a small velcro dot on the lower corner just to keep it a bit more secure.


I did the same. It works just fine, no complaints about the original cover.

Mike


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine does OK but it doesn't "click" in well enough when I read it so I have to do the elastic over the back cover and corner routine when I read it or it would fall out!

So my husband ordered me the sky dragon Oberon cover w/ corners. But the dodo waited too late to order so I have to wait for them to reopen.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

i ordered my first cover the day I ordered my Kindle and they came in about the same time, in fact I think my cover arrived first.. it was my red Medge, which I love the look of .. I DID try the cover it came with for some variety for less then half a day.. I was laying on the couch with the Kindle above my head.. and BAM hit in the forehead.. yeah that was the end of that adventure.. that thing never did fit in the case right.. and I moved it to the Medge home shortly thereafter


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought the original cover was "okay" if modified. I put a velcro dot in the right hand corner, and looped the elastic over the right bottom edge for extra security. I wasn't interested in spending a lot of money trying to find "the perfect cover", tho I read with great interest what people had to say about this or that cover.

When I saw Oberon's website, I *knew* I wanted a Kindle cover from them...IF they designed one. I started saving my small change...so that when/if Oberon designed a K cover, I'd be ready to order one.

I have the Hokusai Wave with velcro and I'm very pleased with it. It's absolutely gorgeous. My K goes everywhere with me, and is always well-dressed regardless of the occasion. And...I don't have to worry about it falling out anymore.


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

The original cover fits quite well - but it is unattractive - compared to my new Oberon World tree cover which is magnificent ( with corners )


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

The only time I ever read with my Kindle covered is out in public.  If I'm at home I read without the cover.  It's easier and lighter.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the original cover.  I had ordered my other covers before I got my Kindle based on some of the things I read on here.  The thing I like about it as opposed to my Oberon is that it is rigid, which is great for propping up in bed.  I had no trouble with it falling out after I was finally able to get it to "click" into place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

The orginal cover is awful. It's ugly and doesn't hold the Kindle securely. The elastic trick helps but only for a short while before the elastic gets stretched out. It's a shame they designed such a cheap and horrible cover for such an amazing and wonderful device!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Use the original with no velcro and no issues with my Kindle falling out.  I may replace it with a new MEdge since it has a built in light (my one wish for the Kindle) and the reviews seem generally favorable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Boston said:


> Use the original with no velcro and no issues with my Kindle falling out. I may replace it with a new MEdge since it has a built in light (my one wish for the Kindle) and the reviews seem generally favorable.


I don't know where you got that info but you are wrong. The M-Edge does not come with a built in light. You have to purchase it seperately for $9.99. It is designed to stay in the case at all times though.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, I stand corrected.  I do realize its a separate purchase but the fact that it holds the light with minimal added bulk (basically a slightly wider spine), it serves the same purpose for me as a built in light


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still using the original cover and have had no negative issues with it. I use the elastic over the bottom right corner all the time, so I probably won't have an issue with it stretching out any time soon. I did add a skin to help protect the finish and help keep it clean. At this point in time I would rather spend my extra money on books rather than a fancy cover, but I know a time will come that this cover will need replacing. I do love the look of the purple butterfly oberon cover, but cannot justify the expense when this cover is serving its purpose. BTW - my kindle has never fallen out of the cover no matter what angle I have held it.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the original cover, it suits me fine.  I too would rather spend money on books rather than spending it on a fancy cover.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I had minimal problems with my OEM cover, other than the bopping me in the nose thing. I love my Oberon though. The smell and feel of the real leather is amazing. And even though my corner bungee is gone it is very secure in its corners. 

I will get a replacement bungee but hated to bother those nice Oberon people during the Christmas rush.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I had minimal problems with my OEM cover, other than the bopping me in the nose thing. I love my Oberon though. The smell and feel of the real leather is amazing. And even though my corner bungee is gone it is very secure in its corners.
> 
> I will get a replacement bungee but hated to bother those nice Oberon people during the Christmas rush.


I got an extra bungee with my order...Did you check the insert that came with the cover? It was in there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I got an extra bungee to hold the cover, but the one for the corner is smaller. I did not get a replacement for it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought they were the same size...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope. The one one on the corner is shorter and thinner.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

They probably need to include one of the shorter ones also.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I find the original cover useful for keeping next to my bed. It sits on the shelf below my nightstand, with the opening facing out. When I want to read, I just grab the Kindle and slip it out of the cover. Then when I am exhausted from reading and about to fall asleep, I just reach over and slide it right back into the cover. I can do both maneuvers with one hand and without even picking up the cover. I like this because I am lazy.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the original cover and use it for around the house and the oberon for going out. I  have to get another original cover because the puppy likes to carry it outside (without the Kindle in it)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought the black one was good, however this morning it slipped out of the elastic....and well split my lip open when the Kindle hit my face    Not the first time it hit my head, first time I lost blood from my Kindle falling out.  My hubby had ordered me Oberon cover, Tree of Life...can't wait to get it.  Cheaper than having to replace my teeth, LOL, I thought it knocked a tooth out too...thank goodness it didn't.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I used to love the original cover until I started reading in bed with it...twice if fell out of the cover and bonked me on the head. Thank goodness it was my head and not the floor *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> I like the original cover and use it for around the house and the oberon for going out. I have to get another original cover because the puppy likes to carry it outside (without the Kindle in it)


Haahaha, that's hysterical! Kindle toting pup!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm fine with the original; though I did put the small strip of velcro in the lower right corner.  If you do put the velcro be sure to put the fuzzy side on Kindle and the loopy side on cover so that junk doesn't accumulate on your Kindle as the loopy side grabs threads, lint, etc...not that I ever let a speck of anything even get near my beloved Kindle.  No prints on my screen...lol.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I used to love the original cover until I started reading in bed with it...twice if fell out of the cover and bonked me on the head. Thank goodness it was my head and not the floor *


One night, I was getting sleepy. I thought to myself, my husband won't be too happy if he has to take me to the ER because my Kindle fell on my head. I keep thinking it is going to happen.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tbarney said:


> One night, I was getting sleepy. I thought to myself, my husband won't be too happy if he has to take me to the ER because my Kindle fell on my head. I keep thinking it is going to happen.


*I'd keep using it until you figure out what you'd like instead, plus it'll give you a chance to save up some spare change for all type of accessories too  *


----------

